# Candy White 9N3 Polo GTI



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

*Candy White 9N3 Polo GTI *Update page 3**

starting to get my new car the way I like it so thought I'd post a few pics (taken with a camera phone so do it no justice)

products used:

meguiars hyperwash
meguiars lambswool mitt
meguiars quick clay
microfibre mitt for wheels and exhausts
jeffs acrylic prime polish
poorboys white diamond glaze
jeffs acrylic trigger
jeffs acrylic glos
sonus drying towel
german applicator pads
poorboys cloths
aerospace 303
poorboys wheel sealant
meguiars tyre gel
poorboys natural look interior dressing
meguiars nxt metal polysh


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

looks great


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

:argie: 

That is stunning, it looks so good in white.

Do you have any plans for any subtle mods?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Smart car, looks good


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

That is nice. What about the pics showing the rear of the car? Or is it a shy car and does want its a**e to be seen by others?  Lol


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

cheers, all i've done so far is sharan aerial, bmc panel filter, richbrook black alloy tax disc holder, pd160 intake, forge 007p dv.

Will be lowering it once I find the time, have already bought the gear  Oh yea also getting it remapped in the next couple of weeks so should be around 200bhp give or take.

Other than that, probably gloss door pillars, toying with the idea of a black vw front badge, will eventually get some new wheels and am hoping milltek carry out their plan of producing a turbo back exhaust for it


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

there you go honda-r, you pervert lol.

here's a couple more for good measure, desperately needs lowered


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

I second the black badge, and the lowering! what gear did u buy?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work matey:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

very nice car:thumb: thats the first iv seen that model,good job


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Smart car man! I think BBS Le Mans and some lowering makes it brilliant!


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

cheers for the comments, I think LM's have been done a bit too much - think I might go for some 17x8 Keskin KT-4's when I save up the cash, I love them


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is a photoshop is did a few months back of a white Polo GTI.










Lowered with Golf GTI Monza II's would look great.

Original thread here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=45758


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks superb and just like a mini golf too 

Best colour IMHO for a VW GTI too


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

That looks great. :thumb: White cars are very cool.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice work on a cool car :thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats better, lol. It does need slamage mate then will look cool


----------



## octywagon (Apr 10, 2008)

Lovely motor - does the sharan aerial just screw in and replace the original mast?? I have a Civic one on my Octavia but that one looks even better....


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice there!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks really nice, great car.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Not seen one of those before!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thats VERY nice :thumb: I like those wheels on it a lot, but a little lower would help IMHO. You've got a really great gloss on that white after the Jeffs stuff. These sealants seem to really rock on that colour in particular...did the PB White Diamond add anything to the finish from the Jeffs stuff?

cracking looking GTI


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

octywagon said:


> Lovely motor - does the sharan aerial just screw in and replace the original mast?? I have a Civic one on my Octavia but that one looks even better....


yea it's a straight swap, sits completely flush too unlike the honda ones - looks totally OEM :thumb: I think it was around £15 delivered


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> thats VERY nice :thumb: I like those wheels on it a lot, but a little lower would help IMHO. You've got a really great gloss on that white after the Jeffs stuff. These sealants seem to really rock on that colour in particular...did the PB White Diamond add anything to the finish from the Jeffs stuff?
> 
> cracking looking GTI


cheers for the comments 

I thought I'd try layering another coat of white diamond and acrylic trigger on top of what i'd already done and it seems to improve the gloss even more, think I get away with it since I'm doing it by hand, the fact the white diamond has light cleaners may mean using a machine would strip some of the underlying layers.

Should be lowering it this weekend if I can get it booked in somewhere to adjust my camber afterwards


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

good work and nice little motor too:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Very Nice Work, great car too


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work Scott!


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

well since the rear has no camber and tracking adjustment I went and did that tonight, will do the front once I get it booked in to get the tracking done afterwards

quite pleased with the result, enough to look good but not enough to be a nightmare on the many speedbumps in my works carpark 

from this:










to this:


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice car mate liking the colour alot


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

Incubus said:


> cheers for the comments, I think LM's have been done a bit too much - think I might go for some 17x8 Keskin KT-4's when I save up the cash, I love them


i would stay away from keskin as the finish is bad and chip very easy , and you will end up with spider web under the clear coat.

kenny


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Incubus said:


> cheers for the comments
> 
> I thought I'd try layering another coat of white diamond and acrylic trigger on top of what i'd already done and it seems to improve the gloss even more, think I get away with it since I'm doing it by hand, the fact the white diamond has light cleaners may mean using a machine would strip some of the underlying layers.
> 
> Should be lowering it this weekend if I can get it booked in somewhere to adjust my camber afterwards


looks very good after the little lowering 

I just go some Danase Wet Glaze from the US, which is very similar but no cleaners and formulated for the max wet look  Looks awesome layered with the Ultima stuff I have now, and will be trying it the Jeffs soon


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks the biz


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

latest mission

1. Rinse with hose
2. Cover all electrical parts (e.g. alternator)
3. Soak with meguiars super degreaser at 4:1
4. Wash with meguiars hyperwash and microfibre mitt
5. Rinse with hose
6. Polish and seal the painted surfaces
7. Apply Aerospace 303 protectant to all plastics
8. Polish all metals with meguiars nxt metal polysh
9. Apply plasters to numerous finger and knuckle injuries










token reflection shot










photo outside my local, dunno why I love this picture so much lol


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

nice motors these good work mate!


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice car looks lovley in white. I like the fact you see very few on the road compaired to the golf gti's. However thery are a little too small for me. 

Can get them with scary bhp too. Get it up to 280 minimum, monster then!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

lovely car! it needs some CH's tho!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work i like that


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

first time ive seen one of these, very nice indeed


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks for the comments, mine has a few subtle mods so far and a stage one remap, should be over 200bhp but have a rolling road day coming up soon to see more accurately. Don't know if I'd fancy 280bhp in a light FWD, it spins and chews up tires as it is 

Don't fancy the CH's, going for some wide ass euro rims once I save up a couple of grand for them


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Some Golf GTI 18" Monza II's would look stunning!


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

first time i've seen one looks proper pimp in white!! nice work


----------

